# Stoplight dance



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't recall seeing anything like this posted here.


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, it's been discussed before:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...atically-on-traffic-display.9419/#post-167037

Hopefully it's something that gets cleaned up in later versions. You're definitely not the only one seeing it!


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Mine does it also. Animated cars all around.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I've always got cars humping next to me when stopped at an intersection.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I've always got cars humping next to me when stopped at an intersection.


They will hump your leg as they pass when you're in the left lane waiting to turn as they pass by on the right.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Karl Sun said:


> They will hump your leg as they pass when you're in the left lane waiting to turn as they pass by on the right.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I really want someone to edit this so that the cars dance to the Harlem shake... 

I have no way to provide adequate reasoning why, I just want it.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I really want someone to edit this so that the cars dance to the Harlem shake...
> 
> I have no way to provide adequate reasoning why, I just want it.


I'll give it a try.

Yes, I've seen all the talk about jittery humping cars in the nearby lanes. But I hadn't ever seen such a coordinated dance routine with all the cars dancing in sync.


----------

